# Breeding the Thai way/Bucket breeding?!



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

So Im going to try this out.. 

How is it working for you guys?

Plus how do you set it up?

and which plants work the best? 

Oh and has anyone fed their fry egg yolk? Ive been hearing better things about it than bbs or wm!? 

Sorry for all the questions  But you people are the most helpful bunch


----------



## beat2020 (Dec 31, 2009)

My last couple of spawns have been the "Thai way". So far it's been working pretty well for me. What I do is I use a 1.88g (I think?) tub. I fill it up to the top and add some IAL...To the point where the water is heavily tinted. I then add some Java moss (I pretty much cram one whole side of the tub with the moss). I add a small piece of bubblewrap on the other side of the tank and then I introduce my breeders...I think the smaller set-up actually works better...Oh and BTW I move the fry to a growout at 1 week old. About the egg yolk, I've never tried feeding it.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Thank you  

I have hornwort on the way, plus the attison betta spa stuff 

So cant wait to try it out


----------



## indjo (Jun 6, 2010)

The Thai way can be tricky for some and may end up with serious injuries on the female. I advise that you use pairs that have successfully spawned because IMO the female would spawn faster (shorter chase ritual) - thus won't get severely injured. I would not use this set up for known aggressive/vicious males. Be careful, a supposed docile male can suddenly become vicious in smaller containers.

I use a 25 x 25 x 15cm plastic container filled 1/2 - 2/3. I use a lot of anacharis, either scattered (HM) or jammed at one side (HM and PK). I cover the opposite side with a tile or cardboard OR I would use the lid and put the tile on the lid so the male would nest there. I don't use any heaters or lights (I'm in the tropics). 

Once they've spawned, I would either scatter the plants and or reduce it (depends how many stems I actually put in). I remove the female with a net but use my hands for the male (so I don't catch any fry). I move the fry to grow outs between 1 - 3 weeks (depending on the amount of surviving fry).

Hard boiled egg yolks can be diluted directly by slowly squeezing it with your fingers, or you can use some kind of fine cloth (both messy). Some dilute it in water and then feed one or two drops 2-3 times a day. Others use sprays (do not dilute too much because it will jam the spray). .... I do daily WC - amount depends on how much uneaten food (I only change water that I siphon out- about 20 - 30 %) 

I usually feed egg yolk until ALL the fry are big enough to eat baby daphnia (usually 2 weeks). I often feed both at the same time if there were exceptionally larger fry. I'm not sure about the success rate though (compared to MW, VE, BBS, etc) since my only comparison is infusoria which should be in all of my breeding tubs. 

Sorry for the long post.


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Dont be sorry at all! Its very helpful 

Ill be using a heater because its cold here xD Actually its snowing today and spring has been here for almost a month! 

The female ill be using has bred before, but the only male I have bred before ate all the eggs so I dont know If I want to try him again or just use my other male.

But thanks!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Good luck!


Also, why does it say "RIP Nicolas Cage"? He isn't dead...


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Nicolas Cage was one of my bettas xD 

Sorry for the confusion xD


----------



## nowzem (Apr 14, 2011)

Hahaha! I read that too and had a heart attack before I realized that was one of your bettas! <3


----------



## Smile4Me2Night (Feb 16, 2011)

Haha xD I would cry my heart out if he actually died D: 

Lolz, We <3 you Nicolas Cage!!!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

lol!!! That scared the crap out of a lot of people!


----------



## turtle10 (Dec 30, 2010)

Aw sorry to hear about your Nicolas, but at least the human one is okay


----------

